# A reservoir near Boulder without a boat fee?



## Joe (May 4, 2004)

Hey,
I'm looking for a place to practice some flat water kayaking near Boulder.
I see that the Res in Boulder has a ridiculous $35 fee to bring in a boat.

Any res near Boulder that I can bring my boat and NOT pay a fee?

Something with a beach would be perfect, but I'll take anything...

thanks!
Joe


----------



## bells (May 25, 2010)

Gross Reservoir is free and pretty, but no swimming allowed.

If you want to swim, how about Union Reservoir in Longmont? You have to pay something ($5-10) to drive through the gate, but I think car-top boats are free.


----------



## FRPA1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Lagerman Reservoir between Longmont and Niwot is the place to be. Quiet, no fee, boat ramp and bathrooms.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

McIntosh lake in Longmont is free. Only non-motorized boats allowed.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Brainard Lake allows non-motorized boats, see City of Boulder Parks for regulations. Gross Dam Resevoir allows non-motorized boats.

Many years ago I used to avoid the fee at Boulder Res. by using the 'fishermans parking' entrance off Jay road. No boat ramp or facilities, but you can hand carry a boat right to the water. They may have closed this loophole by now, but back then non-motorized boats could launch for free from this parking lot.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Viele lake in South Boulder is boatable, but no swimming.

Lagerman, mentioned above is good, Gross if you dont mind the drive and again no swimming.

The back way into Boulder Res is a no go. The reason for this closure as well as the steeper price structure is their Zebra Mussel program.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

chatfield is free if you have a state park pass


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

streetdoctor said:


> chatfield is free if you have a state park pass


Chatfield does not charge a boat ramp fee, but it does charge $8 for a day pass just to get in the park. An annual state parks pass costs $70.

Also, Chatfield is quite a drive from Boulder. Closer to Boulder is Bear Creek Lake Park, run by the City of Lakewood. You can paddle in either Bear Creek Lake or Big Soda Lake--the latter is obvious from C470 near the US285 exit. Their day use fee is only $5, and the annual pass is about $40.

Gross Reservoir is "no body contact allowed". That includes rolling, although if nobody's around to see you and you have a secure roll...


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Union Res isn't free ($8 per car), but it has a nice beach and easy access. It also has an off leash dog beach, so you can roll with yer homies.


----------



## alanbol (Jun 3, 2005)

Viele lake? Ugh! Goose poop and off-the-charts fecal coliform. Find some place else.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

I wouldn't let my worst enemy go into viele.a nasty pond


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

What a bunch of pussies! Scared of goose poop? Ecoli? You probably order your burger well done!

Just to be clear, I don't roll or swim in Viele lake, but it is just fine for a flat water workout. Just don't drag your boat back through the goose poop and put it in he back of the family wagon.


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

Macintosh- small- but long enough to get in good strokes- no fee- not crowed- no motorized allowed- easy putin across well kept grass- just park on street on southeast side- gets drawn down toward end of summer and a little muddy- evening float with peaks to west makes up for urban setting- small bird refuge along north west side adds some ambiance


----------

